# one of my friends... (concordancia)



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

Tengo una duda sobre la concordancia cuando se dice "one of my friends..." y este "one" sucede que es una mujer.  ¿Se dice "una de mis amigos" o debería quedar neutro?  Es decir, "uno de mis amigos".

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Agró

Un*a* de mis amig*a*s...
Uno de mis amigos...
Algunas de mis amigas...
Algunos de mis amigos...


----------



## Raeltoc

Hola
_Una de mis amigas_
Pero se puede decir:
_Uno de mis amigos_(en neutro)si no se quiere identificar si es hombre o mujer.
Saludos


----------



## bailarín

Ok. Entonces, ¿está bien si yo digo?: Es el cumpleaños de *uno* de mis amigos que se llama *Joanna*.  Joanna, obviamente, es mujer.


----------



## Agró

bailarín said:


> Ok. Entonces, ¿está bien si yo digo?: Es el cumpleaños de *uno* de mis amigos que se llama *Joanna*.  Joanna, obviamente, es mujer.


No; completamente incorrecto.


----------



## Sallyb36

yo diría ..es el cumpleaños de una amiga mía....


----------



## bailarín

Hmm, pues, todavía no entiendo.

A group of us are getting together tonight to celebrate one of our friend's birthday.

Mi intento: Un grupo de nosotros tenemos planes para celebrar el cumpleaños de...??


----------



## Sallyb36

una amiga nuestra....if it is a girl and ..un amigo nuestro... if it is a boy.


----------



## bailarín

Brilliant! Thank you, Sally.


----------



## la_machy

bailarín said:


> Hmm, pues, todavía no entiendo.
> 
> A group of us are getting together tonight to celebrate one of our friend's birthday.
> 
> Mi intento: Un grupo de nosotros tenemos planes para celebrar el cumpleaños de* (mi amiga) Joanna.*


 
Hoy cumple años *uno *de mis amig*o*s.
Hoy cumple años Juan, *uno* de mis amig*o*s.
Hoy cumple años *una* de mis amig*a*s.
Hoy cumple años Joanna, un*a* de mis amig*a*s.

Hoy cumple años Joanna, un*o* de mis amig*o*s.  (no hay concordancia de género).

Espero haber ayudado, amigo .


Saludos


----------



## bailarín

Creo que mi duda quedó con el grupo que consiste en hombres y mujeres pero cuando se describe "one of my friends" en la misma oración, eso me confundió.  Ahora lo tengo claro más o menos.  Supongo que tengo que traducirla con otras palabras como sugieren Sallyb36 y tú, LaMachy.  De nuevo, gracias.


----------



## mhp

"una de mis amigos" is always wrong; it is as simple as that. 

 Uno/a must agree in gender with what follows DE.
 Juan es una de las personas... (Juan es una persona.)
   María es uno de los humanos... (María es un humano.)
    Juan es uno de mis amigos... (Juan es mi amigo.)
   María es una de mis amigas... (María es mi amiga.)

See section 3.8 of this article.


----------



## bailarín

A handshake or hug for you, mhp... whatever you prefer!  We're so weird about invading personal space in the US.   Seriously, thank you!!


----------



## lirialove

Dear mhp:

María es unA de los humanOs (María es unA humanA)

"Los Humanos" as a group is masculin, but María will always be feminine.


----------



## mhp

lirialove said:


> Dear mhp:
> 
> María es unA de los humanOs (María es unA humanA)
> 
> "Los Humanos" as a group is masculin, but María will always be feminine.



Hi lirialove,

_una humana_ is never correct.
_una de los humanos_ is nerver correct.

As a noun, "un ser humano" is always masculine. As an adjective, both _humano _and _humana _are correct.
See: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=humano


----------



## lirialove

"Humano" sólo funciona como nombre en dos casos : SER HUMANO (siempre masculino) y LOS HUMANOS (siempre masculino plural), en el resto de los casos humano/a es ADJETIVO y necesita concordancia con el nombre, por eso:
"María es una humana" es perfectamente correcta.

Tu frase:" María es un humano" es incorrecta, pero sí que podrías decir: "María es un ser humano"


----------



## Corintio44

I understand your question Bailarín.  You were wanting to express that "one of your friends who happens to be a "female" out of all of your friends" which are mixed (amigos).  Nonetheless, you can probably think of it this way:

una amiga mía... (a friend of mine who happens to be female...)

You can also say:  una de mis amigas (a specific female friend out of all your female friends).  

You don't have to specify that you have other friends who are also male.  It's just one of those differences in English.  Just like saying, "my cousin."  It doesn't specify if it's a male or female cousin, but in Spanish "primo/prima" is more specific.


----------



## bailarín

Corintio44 dio justo en el clavo.  Estoy hablando de un grupo de mis amigos que contiene ambos varones y hembras... pero sólo quiero hacer referencia a una chica en este grupo... por ejemplo, "one of my friends last night at the party got really drunk".

Anoche ??? de mis amigos, Ana, en la fiesta se emborrachó.


----------



## EviLito

Hola  Yo diría: "una amiga mía se emborrachó bastante anoche"

Si digo "una de mis amigas se emborrachó bastante anoche" da la impresión de que sólo tengo amigas mujeres. Si digo "uno de mis amigos se emborrachó bastante anoche" da la impresión de que es un hombre el que se emborrachó. Finalmente, es incorrecto decir "una de mis amigos se emborrachó bastante anoche.

A manera de referencia:

Mis amigos: Hombres y mujeres
Mis amigas: Sólo mujeres

Yo te recomendaría usar para este caso "una amiga mía se emborrachó bastante anoche" ya que eso deja en incertidumbre el género de tus demás amigos por lo que se entiende que pueden ser hombres y mujeres. Además, deja en claro que la persona de la que hablas es una chica. Con esto expresas lo que has intentado comunicar con tu frase original en inglés, aunque la traducción no sea literal.


----------



## bailarín

Corintio44 y EviLito.  Son lo máximo.  Muy bien explicado.  Gracias a ustedes.


----------



## mhp

lirialove said:


> "Humano" sólo funciona como nombre en dos casos : SER HUMANO (siempre masculino) y LOS HUMANOS (siempre masculino plural), en el resto de los casos humano/a es ADJETIVO y necesita concordancia con el nombre, por eso:
> "María es una humana" es perfectamente correcta.
> 
> Tu frase:" María es un humano" es incorrecta, pero sí que podrías decir: "María es un ser humano"



In general, adjectives are not used with articles. There is an exception when an adjective is nominalized, but that is not the case here. To see this, replace "humana" with another adjective, for example "alegre": María es una alegre. Without an article, both sentences are correct:

María es humana. (Ella es sensible a los infortunios ajenos.)
María es algre.


----------



## Corintio44

No hay de qué Bailarín.  Es bueno saber que no soy la única persona que analiza las cosas de esta manera.


----------



## lirialove

mhp said:


> In general, adjectives are not used with articles. There is an exception when an adjective is nominalized, but that is not the case here. To see this, replace "humana" with another adjective, for example "alegre": María es una alegre. Without an article, both sentences are correct:
> 
> María es humana. (Ella es sensible a los infortunios ajenos.)
> María es algre.


 
____________________
Careful there mhp!  The sentences with the article are also grammatically correct but they will change the meanings completly:

María es humana = María es sensible
María es UNA humana = María pertenece a la raza humana

María es alegre = María es una persona con alegría
María es UNA alegre = María lleva una vida poco decorosa


----------



## mhp

lirialove said:


> María es UNA humana = María pertenece a la raza humana



lirialove,

This is getting a bit funny. "una humana", the way you use it, is not Spanish. 

This is similar to saying "María es UNA ángel" or "Juan es UN persona", which are also incorrect. In a copulative sentence, the subject (María/Juan) and the nominative predicate (un humano, un ángel, una persona) do not need to agree in gender.


----------



## 13&13

bailarín said:


> Corintio44 dio justo en el clavo. Estoy hablando de un grupo de mis amigos que contiene ambos varones y hembras... pero sólo quiero hacer referencia a una chica en este grupo... por ejemplo, "one of my friends last night at the party got really drunk".
> 
> Anoche ??? de mis amigos, Ana, en la fiesta se emborrachó.


 
El problema está, creo yo, en que si dices uno de mis amigos, es eso uno de ellos sin identificar el sexo. Ahora bien, si sabes a cual de tus amigos le sucedió algo, ya has de ponerle el género, esto es se trataría de una de mis amigas.

Ejemplo 1: A uno de mis amigos se le cayó el móvil ( celular) al agua. ( No sabemos o no queremos decir a quien se le cayó, puede ser hombre o mujer en una reunión o encuentro de personas de varios sexos).

Ejemplo 2.:A uno de mis amigos se le cayó el móvil ( celular) al agua. Se le cayó a Juan ( lo decimos a continuación o es obvio porque lo hemos visto).

Ejemplo 3: A una de mis amigas se le cayó el móvil ( celular) al agua. Se le cayó a Juana ( o bien lo decimos, o la hemos visto o intuimos que fué a ella quien se le cayó porque todas eran mujeres en la reunión de la que se trate).

Saludos.


----------



## lirialove

mhp said:


> lirialove,
> 
> This is getting a bit funny. "una humana", the way you use it, is not Spanish.
> 
> This is similar to saying "María es UNA ángel" or "Juan es UN persona", which are also incorrect. In a copulative sentence, the subject (María/Juan) and the nominative predicate (un humano, un ángel, una persona) do not need to agree in gender.


 

Please mhp, check RAE : http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=humano

As you can see: "HUMANO" is an ADJECTIVE except when used with the word "ser" meaning "being".  Therefore "SER HUMANO" literary means "human being". The words "angel" and "persona" are always nouns, but "humano" is adjective and does need to agree in gender.

Thus, you could say: "María es un ser humano", but never: _"María es un humano"_ unless, of course, you are an alien and know nothing of the gender of human beings.


----------

